# Favorite film



## Caroline (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok we've had books, music, tv theatre and food, so what's everyones favorite film?

I don't have one particular favorite, but I do like films with Jet Li, Jackie Chan and Chow Yun Fat (although The King and I also starring Jodie Foster was pretty good) in because they tend to be marital arts type stuff.

However I do have a soft spot for the original Star Wars film as it was the first film I saw with hubby and Witness as it is the last film I saw before big boy was born.

Our collection of films on DVDs tends to be pretty ecclectic as I'll see a film advertised think it looks good and buy it.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2009)

Ooh! That's a hard one! There are lots of films that I like, and difficult to pick one that stands out particularly. I'm a big fan of '50s science-fiction movies, and I think one of the best is 'Destination Moon'. Although they try and make it scientifically accurate, some of the naivety is unintentionally very funny. One of my claims to fame is that I have met Charles Duke, who was the Capcom for the first moon landing, and one of the twelve who walked on the Moon on Apollo 16. It was a great thrill to meet him - he was trained as a test pilot originally by Chuck Yeager, the man who broke the sound barrier, so a real link with history!


----------



## katie (Apr 17, 2009)

this is impossible.  

I will tell you my favourite trashy films because that's easier 

Sister Act 2
Save the Last Dance
High School Musical/s

these always cheer me up. i can't think of many at the moment though.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 17, 2009)

katie said:


> this is impossible.
> 
> I will tell you my favourite trashy film because that's easier
> 
> ...



Being cheered up by something is a good reason for having it as a favorite, trashy or not...


----------



## katie (Apr 17, 2009)

Very true.

The more serious films I like are usually really depressing, so can only watch them if im pretty happy 

Anyone seen Dancer In The Dark?


----------



## JohnForster (Apr 19, 2009)

Just been watching 'Some Like it Hot' (again)

Definitely one of my favourites.

I like the Alien films too (Except the 3rd one)

JOHN


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2009)

fave films for me are:

1) American WareWolf In London
2)Rita Sue And Bob Too
3)The Green Mile


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2009)

JohnForster said:


> ...I like the Alien films too (Except the 3rd one)
> JOHN



I was going to post about that! The most amazing film I ever saw in a cinema was the first Alien film - _*everyone*_ in the audience was so tense all the way through, you just didn't know what was going to happen next! And I loved the depiction of this damp, dismal scrap of a spaceship which contrasted hugely with all that Star Wars malarkey (sorry SW fans, but I never got into that - I think one of my problems was I saw 'The Empire Strikes Back' before seeing the (then) original film, so didn't understand the plot, who the characters were, or why the baddies won in that one!)

I thought 'Aliens' was an excellent sequel - you knew more about the monsters and there were loads of them! Very different feel to it from the first - tense, but also an action/shoot-em-up film. After that it all went downhill (although it's always a pleasure to see Winona Ryder in any film!)

Other good sci-fi films: Silent Running, Dark Star, Flight to Mars, The Day the Earth Stood Still. I did like 2001: A Space Odessey, but didn't really understand it until I had read all the books.


----------



## aymes (Apr 19, 2009)

Gone With The Wind is definately number one, love the film and the book and it's one of those rare examples where the film doesn't ruin the book.

Then going into the cheesy films my top ones would be Dirty Dancing, Cocktail and Top Gun!

The Die Hard films are also high up on my list, when the fourth one came out I had a Die Hard party, we watched the first three (wearing white vests of course) and then trotted down to the cinema to watch the fourth!


----------



## katie (Apr 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> 3)The Green Mile



good film


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 20, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Ok we've had books, music, tv theatre and food, so what's everyones favorite film?
> 
> I don't have one particular favorite, but I do like films with Jet Li, Jackie Chan and Chow Yun Fat (although The King and I also starring Jodie Foster was pretty good) in because they tend to be marital arts type stuff.



I love Jackie Chan films too, Caroline. I think First Strike is my favourite modern (ish) one, he is clearly ageing now and can't manage the incredible stunts, and tends to be paired with really irritating people like Owen Wilson and Chris Tucker. Who Am I? is also amazing especially the stunts on top of the high building, which he slides down at the end. But usually I prefer his older films like Drunken Master, Project A, Police Story or Armour of God. Stephen Chow is also good, he did Shaolin Soccer and Kung-Fu Hustle. Chow Yun Fat is an actor rather than a martial artist, his stunts are done with wires, he recently admitted that himself, although I do like his films like Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon because they are very beautiful to look at. Jet Li is OK, my boyfriend likes him, but I think he is very grumpy. I really liked The Forbidden Kingdom which paired him with Jackie Chan, he actually cracked a smile in that film! Sammo Hung is also good, he went to kung fu school with Jackie Chan. He has not really Americanised his work and tends to be overlooked apart from being in the TV series Martial Law.

Apart from martial arts my favourite film is V for Vendetta, I also like the Hellboy movies.


----------



## vince13 (Apr 20, 2009)

OK - I know it's slushy (and Old - but then so am I !) I still love "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid".........


----------



## Caroline (Apr 22, 2009)

A while ago I bought Kung Fu Panda for the youngest member of the household. Jackie Chan did the voice of Monkey.

Kung Fu Panda is a brilliant light hearted look at things and we all enjoy it...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 22, 2009)

couldnt narrow it down to just one so here are my top 10

1) the green mile.
2) forrest gump.
3) armagedon.
4) the on the busses films!!!
5) braveheart.
6) anything with james bond in it.
7) anything with bruce lee in it.
8) anything with chow yeung fat in it (thinks that how you spell it. he was in hard boiled)
9) anything by hitchcock.
10) well i have to be sad here but the carry on films!!!! corny but classics!!!


----------



## nicky_too (Apr 24, 2009)

I love films and see loads of them. I also have a lot of favourites, but only one all time fave at the moment: The Fountain.
Ever since I saw that film it's been my favourite. Haven't seen anything better yet.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 24, 2009)

There are lots of good films here. I am a fan of Chow Yun Fat but the best films were Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon and the King and I. Didn't like him in the latest Pirates of the Carabean film.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 24, 2009)

must say i have a new addition to my list as i saw a newish film last night and thought it was really good. taken with liam neeson in it is rather good.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

*films*

I've got quite a few favourite films, i will generally watch anything 
My top ten are;
1. The mummy { all of them}
2. The green mile
3. 40 yr old virgin
4. The matrix
5. Mirrors
6. Stepbrothers
7. Twighlight
8. Lord of the rings
9. Armageddon
10. die hard { all of them}


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

just thought of another film i do like!!!! crank with jason statham in it. top top film. also that reminds me he was good in the transporter films too!!!!


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 25, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Ok we've had books, music, tv theatre and food, so what's everyones favorite film?



My favourite film is Beautiful Thing.


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2009)

ahh just wanted to add to my top 3 lol, silence of the lambs and lock stock and 2 smoking barrells


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

ok i have another one for my list rollerball with james caen in it. top film


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

mad aint it these type of lists dive us mad we want to add another to the list every day ha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol yeah it is loco!!!


----------



## MarcLister (May 15, 2009)

I wouldn't say its the best film ever, it isn't, but my favourite has to be Kiss Kiss Bang Bang. Such a funny yet dark film. Val Kilmer, Robert Downey Jr and Michelle Monaghan are just fabulous in this. 


mikep1979 said:


> 6) anything with james bond in it.


Haha. Same. Just need another 4 Bond DVDs and I've got all the 007 films.


----------



## Freddie99 (May 15, 2009)

I think Saving Private Ryan, Terminator 2, Taxi (the French ones), Zulu and many others I can't think of now lol.


----------

